# DIY juice: Becareful when working with Nic



## abdul (5/6/15)

As per title, I wanted to create awarness for those who DIY and those who want to get into Mixing.

So couple months ago, around Feb/March I started to mix my own juices, all was well with some nice mixes and I started getting the hang of it. 

Using my cylinders, syringes and even gloves, i started to feel like a nutty professor. Until one day I got down to mixing a juice for the MVC meet so that the guys could try it out. Did my mix and so began the steeping process. I woke up the next day with a really bad rash on my face that itched and burned(Not syphilus or any form of just BTW), and i kinda thought im getting pox of Hives or something similar.

I ignored the rash and thought to myself it might go away. But NO, it just kept spreading and eating away, so i decided to visit a specialist. After some tests, the results came back and it turned out to be a reaction to Nicotine, which started eating away at my skin. 

this lasted for almost a month and was caused by me being careless while working with the nicotine. I must have somehow messed the glove with the Nic and rubbed it onto my face.

So guys please when doing some DIY please be extra careful. Always use gloves, wash after working(wash everything). and do not let the nic get onto your skin, and if it does, immediatly use Milk to wash it off then water and then see a doctor.

I no longer have the pics, but im sure one of the MvC guys will have it so they can Post it for everybody to see how bad it was.

Happy safe mixing

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

Thanks bud!

Yes, it is not something you want on your skin, and you cannot be too careful.

I'm slightly fortunate in that I'm a bit of a germophoeb and I have sensitive skin. So I cannot count how many times a day I wash my hands. ANYTHING touching my hands means warm, soapy rinse... often twice or more.

But yes, you cannot be too careful. Besides the nic, its very foreign substances that your skin is not used to dealing with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (5/6/15)

were you mixing 36mg or 100mg nic? This seems like a pretty bad reaction you got... I've never worn gloves when mixing and I definitely don't react to 36mg nic... though I've never tried to use it as a face cream

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

Sprint said:


> were you mixing 36mg or 100mg nic? This seems like a pretty bad reaction you got... I've never worn gloves when mixing and I definitely don't react to 36mg nic... though I've never tried to use it as a face cream



The problem is, the way I think of it - Imagine even with low nic, you dont realise you got some on your hand. Then you rub your eye or something. BAD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (5/6/15)

Sprint said:


> were you mixing 36mg or 100mg nic? This seems like a pretty bad reaction you got... I've never worn gloves when mixing and I definitely don't react to 36mg nic... though I've never tried to use it as a face cream



36mg, i used gloves and i probably touched my face while working.


----------



## abdul (5/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Yes, it is not something you want on your skin, and you cannot be too careful.
> 
> ...



Exactly, had to give up diy, because its pointless to diy and not add nic unless you vape 0Mg


----------



## nemo (5/6/15)

when I was working with etching chemicals I always double gloved and remove the top set each time I had to touch anything else, but yes you can wipe a bead of sweat or rub an itch without realising it. Glad you are ok.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (5/6/15)

Sorry to hear about your bad reaction to the nicotine. Think you just struck the unlucky lottery there. You're like that one oke in a million that's allergic to weed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/6/15)

Yeah i want to reiterate what Dulli is saying. I never mix with gloves and I got a couple drops on my hand the other day when screwing the lid back on my 36mg nic. Thinking to myself what can a couple drops of 36mg nic really do, I carried on mixing. An hour later I was feverish and shaking, curled up in a ball in bed with a splitting headache. Nic is a poison at any strength and should be treated with care at all times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (5/6/15)

Gambit said:


> Yeah i want to reiterate what Dulli is saying. I never mix with gloves and I got a couple drops on my hand the other day when screwing the lid back on my 36mg nic. Thinking to myself what can a couple drops of 36mg nic really do, I carried on mixing. An hour later I was feverish and shaking, curled up in a ball in bed with a splitting headache. Nic is a poison at any strength and should be treated with care at all times.



For real? A few drops? I'm starting to wonder at my bodies internal chemistry as i regularly lick ejuice off the bottles with no effect. Yes i did try licking 36mg nic, made my tongue tingle. Yes don't get it in your eyes, burns like a mofo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/6/15)

ET said:


> For real? A few drops? I'm starting to wonder at my bodies internal chemistry as i regularly lick ejuice off the bottles with no effect. Yes i did try licking 36mg nic, made my tongue tingle. Yes don't get it in your eyes, burns like a mofo.


Yep literally just the couple drops that were left on the rim after I had poured got on my hand putting the cap back on.


----------



## ET (5/6/15)

Gambit said:


> Yep literally just the couple drops that were left on the rim after I had poured got on my hand putting the cap back on.



Eish that sucks


----------



## Alex (6/6/15)

Hey Abdul, I remember seeing your face at the MVc meet, interesting to read about the doctors diagnosis.

I would have thought it may be a reaction to one of the concentrates. Very interesting, and thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

